# Service mast with no Eve???



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

Question; how do you do a service mast (60 amp upgrading to 100amp) when there is no overhanging eves to run your mast through? In fact the only overhang is the trough which is totally in the way. Do I remove the trough or do I stand the mast off the wall which would look like garbage. Or do I have to run the mast inside the wall which doesn't seem right either- not to mention a lot of extra work. Suggestions/pics/links welcomed! Thanks.

By the way, the current 60amp attachment point is below the eavesdrop and therefore too low to meet modern day electrical code minimum height restriction.

I suppose another suggestion is run the service entrance (PVC) conduit around the corner of the house and up the gable end to an attachment point high enough to meet minimum code. Of course subject to service provider's service point location.

Thanks
J


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a pic. Notice the existing service point is the far corner. I suppose the mast must be around the corner, 3 feet in, on the gable end, straight up the wall. Again no eve. I guess if I did this, I'd go down from the meter socket, elbow to the corner, lb around the corner, then straight shot along foundation to the entrance to the back of the panel. :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Is the eave so low that the mast couldn't terminate lower than the gutter?


----------



## bloodvette (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes I believe the attachment point must be at least 13.5 feet from the ground and for that reason a "through the roof" mast is almost always used on bungalows. Only other alternative is up the gable wall, up the peak enough to be 13.5 feet up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bloodvette said:


> Yes I believe the attachment point must be at least 13.5 feet from the ground and for that reason a "through the roof" mast is almost always used on bungalows. *Only other alternative is up the gable wall,* up the peak enough to be 13.5 feet up.


That's always the way it's done here. Masts are ugly.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Farm out the ditching and run this project as a Service Lateral.

You end up with a MUCH cleaner look, and none of the headaches a mast imposes -- always a worry in SNOW COUNTRY.

You get to even stay with your feet on the ground.

Many Labor Unstead types -- or landscaping contractors -- or rental firms -- can solve the ditch issue.

If you go this way, oversize the PVC so that it's a once only affair. ( Size the conductors for 100A - but size the PVC for 200A.)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bloodvette said:


> Question; how do you do a service mast (60 amp upgrading to 100amp) when there is no overhanging eves to run your mast through? In fact the only overhang is the trough which is totally in the way.


>>>



















and the poco hooked it up too! :vs_shocked:~CS~:vs_shocked:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's actually in the higher class neighborhood of Steve's town.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

bloodvette said:


> Here's a pic. Notice the existing service point is the far corner. I suppose the mast must be around the corner, 3 feet in, on the gable end, straight up the wall. Again no eve. I guess if I did this, I'd go down from the meter socket, elbow to the corner, lb around the corner, then straight shot along foundation to the entrance to the back of the panel. :whistling2:


Wartime house? 1 1/2 story? About a million of these houses across 
Canada. Lived in two and owned one myself. 
Getting to the point: Ya, go around the corner & up the gable end. I'd 
run it across immediately below the eaves trough and angle it same 
as roof when it gets around the corner.....unless there's something to 
hide it elsewhere. 
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Another thought: If it is a wartime, there'll be 50 more like it in less 
distance than a 3 iron. Have a look and get some ideas by how they've 
been done. 
P&L


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Wartime house? 1 1/2 story? About a million of these houses across
> Canada. Lived in two and owned one myself.
> Getting to the point: Ya, go around the corner & up the gable end. I'd
> run it across immediately below the eaves trough and angle it same
> ...


Maybe a dumb question but the 1/2 story is an attic?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe a dumb question but the 1/2 story is an attic?


We generally call them "cape cod" style houses here. The second floor is more of an attic (or half story) because the roof slopes down on both sides. But people always add dormers to raise the roof in some areas making it more spacious.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> We generally call them "cape cod" style houses here. The second floor is more of an attic (or half story) because the roof slopes down on both sides. But people always add dormers to raise the roof in some areas making it more spacious.


LOL, I hadn't heard anyone say 1 1/2 story before, thanks.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a dumb question but the 1/2 story is an attic?
> ...


Ohhhhhhh. We just call them capes up here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> bloodvette said:
> 
> 
> > Question; how do you do a service mast (60 amp upgrading to 100amp) when there is no overhanging eves to run your mast through? In fact the only overhang is the trough which is totally in the way.
> ...


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe a dumb question but the 1/2 story is an attic?


Others already correctly confirmed 1/2 story is attic. 
Still not sure the op's picture is of a "wartime", but here's 
a little history in case anyone's interested. 
Towards the end of WW2 the Canadian gov't decided to build 
housing all across Canada to give affordable housing to the guys 
coming home and boost the economy. There were a few 
different models but by far the most common was the 1 1/2 story. 
Every city I've been in, and most towns, have atleast one 
neighbourhood full of these houses. The stair case to second floor
is in the center of the house and on the second floor there's a 
bedroom on either side of the landing. No other rooms on 2nd Fl..
Not sure exactly when they started/ended the program, but pretty 
sure they were all built in the 40's. 
Cheers,
P&L


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Similar to this,








Take a vertical picture and it comes out sideways, go figure.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

bloodvette said:


> Question; how do you do a service mast (60 amp upgrading to 100amp) when there is no overhanging eves to run your mast through? In fact the only overhang is the trough which is totally in the way. Do I remove the trough or do I stand the mast off the wall which would look like garbage. Or do I have to run the mast inside the wall which doesn't seem right either- not to mention a lot of extra work. Suggestions/pics/links welcomed! Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the current 60amp attachment point is below the eavesdrop and therefore too low to meet modern day electrical code minimum height restriction.
> 
> ...


I do these all the time. Bend a small offset in a piece of 2" GRC. Then either use shallow strut to get to the two studs with some 1/4" lags or use minni's and guy it back to the roof somewhere. Easy peazy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

View attachment 86473


----------

